# Benelli SBE



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Well I finally decided on the SBE last hunting season, and knew I would have one by this season.. I ended up getting it sooner than I thought&#8230; I had been shooting my Mossberg 835 pump for years and she served me well but, it's time to graduate to an auto!

I walked into Gander Mountain to buy $20 of jig tying stuff and walked out with my new Benelli.

Gander had a deal I couldn't pass up. The gun was regularly $1,200.00 Gander had it on Clearance for $1,099. They then gave me another $100 off for spending over $1,000, and on top of that, the firearms dept had another 10% off any shotguns&#8230; $899 by the time they were done discounting.

Why did I go Benelli? 3-1/2"ers, inertia driven (2lbs less weight is appreciated by someone like me at 5'9 155lbs), the mechanics simplicity and, well it's Italian! Disclaimer: I am as vocal a "buy American" as the next guy, just not on this purchase )

For the SBE owners out there, I've read a few things on various forums about oiling&#8230; It sounds like the consensus is not to over oil?


----------

